# It's all Greek to me!!



## TheOriginalName (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey there one and all.....

I'm not one for languages. I studies German at school for years and about the only thing i can remember is how to count!

And what a perfect segway to my question...... Counting in Japanese!!
What is the pronounciation of the numbers for 1 to 10. 
I hear them every time i train (bushidokan) but after an hour or two of hard training the last thing i remember is what is japanese for eight.

Any other words\phrases that might be of use would also be appreciated. 

Thanks all...... now to practise those blocks a bit more!!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 4, 2007)

Found this online...hope it helps. 
Good luck!

http://www.wikf.com/numbers.htm


----------



## Hawke (Jun 4, 2007)

Got this from the Aikido Glossary Website:
*http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/aikido-glossary.htm*

Some helpful words:

Beginning of class
[SIZE=-1]*seiza* (correct sitting, sit on knees)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*otagai ni rei* (bow to each others)

Working out with a partner

Asking him/her to join you
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*onegai shimasu* (please, asking for something)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
After the workout on a technique
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*domo arigato gozaimas* (thank you so much, for something going on)

After class thank each partner you worked out with individually[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
*domo arigato gozaimashita* (thank you so much, for something completed) [/SIZE]

Helpful words to listen for:
[SIZE=-1]*yame* stop 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*waza* technique, skill, training method 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*atemi* strike to the body [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*nage* throw, also used for the one doing the aikido technique, compare tori [/size]
[SIZE=-1]*uke* the one receiving, attacker in aikido 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*ukemi* falling 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Drac (Jun 4, 2007)

Now its been a LONG TIME since I did that..Written here_ pho-net-ick-ly_ for you..If I'm wrong I'm sure some will correct me..

1. itch
2. knee
3. san
4. chee
5. go
6. row-cue
7. sue-chee
8. ha-chee
9. coo
10. ju


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 4, 2007)

Drac's is close to the way I was taught.
1. itch
2. knee
3. san
4. chee
5. go
6. row-coo
7. she-chee
8. ha-chee
9. cue
10. ju

Or an alternate way is:
1. ichi
2. knee
3. san
4. yan
5. go
6. row-coo
7. na-na
8. ha-chee
9. cue
10. ju


----------



## Drac (Jun 4, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Drac's is close to the way I was taught.


 
NO kidding??? Guess I'm not as senile as I thought..


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Drac said:


> NO kidding??? Guess I'm not as senile as I thought..


Whoa, now! Don't go gettin' all ahead of yourself.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2007)

Biiru o onegai shimasu  - Beer, please.
Mo ippai kudasai - Give me another.

Because, no matter where you go, you should know how to order a beer.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Biiru o onegai shimasu - Beer, please.
> Mo ippai kudasai - Give me another.
> 
> Because, no matter where you go, you should know how to order a beer.


So...I need to remember "Guinness o onegai shimasu"?


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 6, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> So...I need to remember "Guinness o onegai shimasu"?


 
By jove, I think he's got it!


----------

